# Hillbilly 2012



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Well we made. Spoon, Sarge, Sarge's brother, Brad HT and I pulled in about an hour ago. 

We are all setup and ready to start flinging. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Glad to know you all made it safely. Have fun!


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

I posted those for you Prag 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Missing you PRAG and Jarlicker Joe too.....
How.....ohhhhh how...... can we make it through the night without the GOAT STORY??????*
.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I surely miss being there and seeing all of you. Keep the pix coming.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Target #1 of the day. I get an arrow hit and Sarge says "i'll give you a dollar for everyone of his nocks"

My next arrow cost him an ACC.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Let's hear some results.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Things sure did get quiet didn't they Matt? I'm sure everyone is busy doing what is done on the Hill and will give some reports later.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Things sure did get quiet didn't they Matt? I'm sure everyone is busy doing what is done on the Hill and will give some reports later.


Perhaps BP and Nana put on a show, and everyone gouged out their eyes and then killed each other.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

kade starting something that he can't finish...

bring it !

you aint driving, post up the pics and the brooo-hahaha's of the weekend events !

we all know you can hit sarges' arrow way out there in the 3 oclock 4 ring... wheres the real pics !!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

There must be something fishy going on. Perhaps BP put the beat down on all of them.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

It was hot. Had to maintain a high level of rehydration all day... cell service sucked, I had none... :lol: Took very few pics, but I did get a couple vids during the Hinky/DY shoot and I'll get them posted here in a bit, once I get my fluid levels back up... 

Great time at the Hill. I didn't get there to shoot Saturday, but did shoot the Hinky Shoot and tried to make my way (and Freestyle's) along the course.. a tad cooler perhaps, but more humid than yesterday, so it was about a wash. :lol:

Not sure about today's scores, but I do know that Mike2787 shot a 557 yesterday, don't know if anyone (The Shooter perhaps?) could top that today.. :noidea:

A special thanks to Kade and Brad for puttin up with the pupper this morning, I know he cost us all a few points today, but I was glad he could come along for the walk up the Hill, even tho we 'bout had to drag him back down the last half dozen targets... :chortle: :chortle:

Of course a special thanks to Cumberland Bowhunters and all that helped put on the shoot. I have missed the last couple and this was as I remember the Hill, an awesome shoot and well supported, especially for those of us who camped out there, though I can't say I remember it being that hot!?!? :flame: :flame: :darkbeer:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

The only comment I will make is that I beat MoparMatty's expectations of me on Saturday and MORE than covered the spread that a certain other predicted. Then decided to shoot a pins setup today for fun. Did OK with it. Dropped 5 points between the two bunnies (didn't have a mark). But 19'd the flat 80 yarder and 18'd the downhill 70 missing the two middle shots. Then dropped another 3 points on the 23-20.. shot a quarter sized group 1" out the bottom. No clue what happened there. Anyway, shot a 502 for my second ever round shooting pins on a bow I setup last night in 45 minutes or so. Was a super hot weekend, but I had a blast as usual and wouldn't miss it for anything. Its always great seeing everybody and shooting a challenging course.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*It was GREAT to shoot with Lisa and Jay......THANK YOU for confirming my "COMPLETION of the COURSE"!!*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*A couple more shots....boyyyyyy was it hot this year...even at the top!!*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Sticky's new pup "Freestyle" was stealing hearts right and left....then just tuckered out.....and I mean REALLY OUT!!.....and so was Sticky!!!!*
.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Wait... Hornet only let me have that thing for a few secs and then he'd want it back! :lol: and yes, pupper was beat yesterday, cause I worked his skinny butt out hard before we got to the hill, but today may have done him in!  He's been pretty tired after shooting 28 on the Hill... :chortle:

Now... a bit of AT fame for our own wringer.. Ms Lucky called it before the shoot and sure enough, well, I'll let the vids do the talkin.. let's just say at the end of the 80yd shootoff sponsored by DY this year, there is only one archer standing.... :thumb: :first: :cheers:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *A couple more shots....boyyyyyy was it hot this year...even at the top!!*
> 
> .


Looks like Jay really smoked that target... or was he just getting ready to spontaneously combust from the heat??


----------



## jumpmaster (Dec 21, 2008)

I would like to Thank everyone for coming to the Hill this year I know it was HOT but I think everyone drank a little extra and made it thru OK. I hope everyone made it home safe. 
As for the scores I will post all of the soon; 
King of the HILL Mike Leiter 557
Queen of the HILL Susan Dillman 513
Congratulation to you both 
Contact me and I will get your banners to you
DY Thanks for putting on the Shoot Off this year and Thank You MS LUCKY for the CD Challange
Again Thank You all from the Cumberland Bowhunter Hillbilly 2012


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*YEAHHHhhhhhhh right Sticky........that's the beauty of photos on AT.....you can caption them anyway you want  GREAT to see you and the pup....he is adorable...keep a close eye on him or someone might snatch him up.

The SHYTOWN FLATLAND RINGER takes all of the money in the DY Long Distance Shoot......I should have started some side betting on him....

and YES...... you can say JAY was really smoking the course!!!!!*

.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Lucky, it was great to see you and ALL that made the trek to the Hill this year to brave the heat. I think the heat kept some of the regular attendees away this year, can't say I blame em.. :chortle: 

I struggled, knew I would a bit, but shot my worst round in a long time yesterday. I struggled with all my long shots, hitting hot on all of em and the hunter half made it even harder on me, but... I figured out last night what happened.. I had my bow setup with a different scope/lens/peep when I got there, had marks for that setup, but after a few practice rounds Sunday morning, I swapped out my sight/peep for ol trusty, used the marks I used at the last shoot I attended back in May and forgot all about the fact that I had cut 2" off of my shafts before I'd swapped out and shot new marks with the other sight combo... never went back and shot in my long mark to rerun the marks for the setup that I shot yesterday... I know now why I was shooting 3s out the top on the long targets... :doh:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Lucky, it was great to see you and ALL that made the trek to the Hill this year to brave the heat. I think the heat kept some of the regular attendees away this year, can't say I blame em.. :chortle:
> 
> I struggled, knew I would a bit, but shot my worst round in a long time yesterday. I struggled with all my long shots, hitting hot on all of em and the hunter half made it even harder on me, but... I figured out last night what happened.. I had my bow setup with a different scope/lens/peep when I got there, had marks for that setup, but after a few practice rounds Sunday morning, I swapped out my sight/peep for ol trusty, used the marks I used at the last shoot I attended back in May and forgot all about the fact that I had cut 2" off of my shafts before I'd swapped out and shot new marks with the other sight combo... never went back and shot in my long mark to rerun the marks for the setup that I shot yesterday... I know now why I was shooting 3s out the top on the long targets... :doh:


DOH!!!! Yep.. that'll do it.. I would imagine keeping track of Mr Freestyle didn't help your concentration much either.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> DOH!!!! Yep.. that'll do it.. I would imagine keeping track of Mr Freestyle didn't help your concentration much either.


True, he cost us all a couple of points here and there, but.... once I figured out to let him run free instead of trying to lead him along, he was fine, stayed close, didn't mind the shooting at all.. except for the fact that when he lays down he likes to be at/on your feet... well, any feet will do, mine, Hornet's, Brads... :chortle: :chortle: :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Well another year in the books. I don't care how hot it was (kinda like home) it's still the Hill and hopefully I can make many many more of them. This is just one of those "Can't Miss" weekends.

Thanks to all the folks at Cumberland Bowhunters for the hospitality as always. You can't find a nicer group of folks anywhere. 

I enjoyed seeing everybody again this year and meeting some new folks. We gotta start doing something like this more often.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks for another great shoot to the members of Cumberland Bowhunters. As usual WillieM, Jumpmaster, and crew showed us visitors excellent hospitality, had the range in great shape, and pjut on a great shoot. That's why we keep coming back and this year was no disappointment, I'd just like to speak to whoever ordered the weather...

Thanks to DY optics for sponsoring the shootdown... I still can't believe I set my sight wrong when it mattered...

I wish I would have bothered to pull out my camera so I could share the fun with those of you who weren't there, but I was to busy flinging...

Prag, jarlicker, Matty + Dad...wish you woulda' made the trip...

Best part of the weekend... on Friday we walk up to target 1 for a little practice round... the look on our Chi-town flatlander's face:eek2:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

psargeant said:


> Thanks for another great shoot to the members of Cumberland Bowhunters. As usual WillieM, Jumpmaster, and crew showed us visitors excellent hospitality, had the range in great shape, and pjut on a great shoot. That's why we keep coming back and this year was no disappointment, I'd just like to speak to whoever ordered the weather...
> 
> Thanks to DY optics for sponsoring the shootdown... I still can't believe I set my sight wrong when it mattered...
> 
> ...


AND IT JUST KEPT GETTING WORSE!!!

If anyone else has some pictures, please share them! I wish I had brought my camera... 

And yes... fantastic shoot! I had so much fun. Thanks to those hosting, and I hope I will be welcome to come next year!

B~


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brad HT said:


> AND IT JUST KEPT GETTING WORSE!!!
> 
> If anyone else has some pictures, please share them! I wish I had brought my camera...
> 
> ...


Hey!!! This is my tent...

It was good meeting and shooting with you Brad...


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks again to all who made the trip to our shoot. We really appreciate it. I know it is hard to drive as far as a lot of you did and then to brave the heat was an extra challange. I hope all of you enjoyed the weekend as much as I did.
If you have any suggestions on something that will inprove the shoot, please feel free to let us know.
Thank you Mrs. Lucky and DY for helping to make this a memorable weekend. When you hear all the laughter going on during the Shoot Down and the CD shoot you know that the people are really enjoying the shoot. Of course there is a lot of laughter coming out of the camping area also.
To the people who usually make the shoot and could not be here this time we missed you. I look forward to seeing all of you next year. Take care,be safe. willieM


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

It was good meeting you Brad, glad you enjoyed the weekend. You are welcome any time. Hope you can make it next year.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

psargeant said:


> Hey!!! This is my tent...
> 
> It was good meeting and shooting with you Brad...


Same to you sir... I hope to do it again next year!

B~


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brad HT said:


> Same to you sir... I hope to do it again next year!
> 
> B~


You're calling Sarge "sir". The Hill really did mess with your head, didn't it.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You're calling Sarge "sir". The Hill really did mess with your head, didn't it.


Watch it toothless...!!!

We missed you this year Lee, but not the music in the AM...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh my my smell them tires. Someone save the baby, it's a trailer park fire.


----------



## CSarge (Jul 11, 2012)

Was A Blast i hadnt picked up a bow in a long long time before this shoot and enjoyed myself even through the heat. Matt, Hornet, Brad, Lucky, Nana, and everyone esle was nice meeting you all and well Pat...u Know was good to see u bro. Thanks u Cumberland Bowhunters for making me feel welcome like 2 minutes after i pulled in the driveway made the drive from Buffalo, NY all worth while. and honestly this shoot got the "BUG" back in me to shoot more, fun is what its all about right?


----------



## CSarge (Jul 11, 2012)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You're calling Sarge "sir". The Hill really did mess with your head, didn't it.


 Theres Another Sarge around now... ill cut him back down dont worry


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

CSarge said:


> Theres Another Sarge around now... ill cut him back down dont worry



*It was so nice to meet you...hummmmm.....never heard PSargent mention that he had a brother that shot archery too.......the things that come out of some archer's closets.....:grin:

Please come down and join us when you can......*.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *It was so nice to meet you...hummmmm.....never heard PSargent mention that he had a brother that shot archery too.......the things that come out of some archer's closets.....:grin:
> 
> Please come down and join us when you can......*.


I introduced him as my brother... but pretty much up until the Hill, he didn't shoot archery...

Are you having another Blond Moment...???

Was good to see you again Lucky...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh my my smell them tires. Someone save the baby, it's a trailer park fire.


I have no response for that...

How you feeling Lee? They get everything straightened out yet?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I have no response for that...
> 
> How you feeling Lee? They get everything straightened out yet?


Feeling much better - still on the antibiotics. A little oral surgery scheduled next week. ukey:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Feeling much better - still on the antibiotics. A little oral surgery scheduled next week. ukey:


You going to be able to make DCWC Saturday?

I hate it for ya'... Never any fun...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

CSarge said:


> Was A Blast i hadnt picked up a bow in a long long time before this shoot and enjoyed myself even through the heat. Matt, Hornet, Brad, Lucky, Nana, and everyone esle was nice meeting you all and well Pat...u Know was good to see u bro. Thanks u Cumberland Bowhunters for making me feel welcome like 2 minutes after i pulled in the driveway made the drive from Buffalo, NY all worth while. and honestly this shoot got the "BUG" back in me to shoot more, fun is what its all about right?


It was nice meeting you too Chris. It's always good to hear the "other" side of the story sometimes. :chortle:

Oh, and Welcome back to Archery!!!! :thumb:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> You going to be able to make DCWC Saturday?
> 
> I hate it for ya'... Never any fun...


Yea, I'm going to DCWC on Sat. Should be shooting by then.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Lee, we missed you at the Hillbilly, glad to hear you are feeling better. Hope the surgery goes well.


----------

